# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Free Java Applications / Softwares

## salihmob

Free Java Applications / Softwares   Compatible With All Java Enabled Mobile Phones     uQuran is the first cross platform software that provides the full Quran for Free in the beautiful Uthmani Font. You can also install pluggable translations and recitations (in uQuran Pro) and set/retrieve bookmarks with extreme ease. uQuran offers extreme ease of use with an intuitive design and flow. Touch screen mobiles are supported 100%. Min requirements: MIDP 2.0, CLDC 1.1 Screen Width: 240 pixels, 320 pixels, 360 pixels, 480 pixels or 640 pixels.

----------


## salihmob

Language Translator     Transalte Languages In Mobile With Language Translator. You Can Translate All Languages To Your Own Language With This Application.

----------


## salihmob

ESPN Cricinfo    The world of sports. Right in your hand. Get the most in-depth mobile sports content including Real-Time Scores, Late_Breaking News, Video-On-Demand and even Live TV - Anywhere, Anytime!

----------


## salihmob

Moby Explorer    MobyExplorer is a powerful File Manager and FTP & FTPS Client for Java J2ME enabled mobile phones. It is the complete tool for managing your files on your phone or FTP server in any way. It has support for military strength file encryption, a built in text editor which is also integrated with the encryption engine so you can write completely secure notes, and support for file compression using the GZip protocol. The Text Editor can also be used to edit files or web pages remotely on a FTP server. MobyExplorer also has support for secure FTP over SSL/TLS.
Main features * Powerful File Manager with features like Copy/Paste, Rename, Delete, Create Directory, View File Properties, Write Protection of files, Hidden Files (provided that the underlying file system supports it)
* FTP Client with features equivalent of a FTP client on Desktop computers.
* Secure FTP over SSL/TLS (FTPS) for completely secure file transfers.
* File Encryption utility to easily secure your sensitive files using military strength Twofish encryption.
* Text Editor which can be used to view and edit text files both locally on the phone and remotely on a FTP server.
* Write and view completely secure notes using the built-in text editor which is integrated with the encryption engine. Use this to store credit card information, passwords etc. completely safe.
* File Compression utility to save discspace and bandwidth using the GZip/GUnzip tool.
* Edit your website using the built in text editor, and then deploy it using the FTP client. Alternatively edit the web page remotely on the web-site.
* Multiple file management for all the file management features (including the Encryption and GZip features).
* Flexible dual file system view for seamless file management between file systems. Each view can either be connected to your local file system on your phone or a remote FTP file server. Any combination of local and remote file systems can be used. Local-Local, Local-Remote or even Remote-Remote. Files can be seamlessly transferred between the file systems in any direction.
* MobyExplorer is signed using a Thawte certificate which means no more annoying security prompts when accessing the local file system

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
موضوع مميز

----------

